# Windows boots to the desktop then freezes



## dieselcat18 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm having a problem with my wife's PC, it will boot up to the desk top but does not seem to load 100% and comes to a stop. The mouse moves fine but is not able to click on and open anything. The hour glass just keeps rotating like it's waiting for windows to finish loading up.

Her PC has been running flawlessly for several years all the while maintaining it with the proper anti-virus and spy-ware programs run on a timely schedule.

I switched her keyboard out to a new one several days ago before any of this started and thought that may be an issue, but by switching back to the old one it had no effect.

Just before this freeze up problem started, she told me that the Avast anti-virus program she uses sent her an update that there was a newer version available and asked if she wanted to download it. She did and indicated to install the free version, which she uses. Once the update stared it continued on for a very long period of time with out finishing. I checked it later that evening and found the Avast update to be still running and decided to cancel it but had a hard time doing so.

I finally was able to close it out but was unable to restart her PC so I shut it down using the power button, let it sit for several minutes, then started it up again. It continues to load up to the desktop then stops before it fully loads 100%.
The hour glass keeps rotating and the mouse is not able to click on and open anything at all.

I don't know if this is a hardware or software issue or if that on-line upgrade for the anti-virus program had anything to do with this problem.

My main concern is getting the PC to load up properly and not lose existing folders and programs on her HHD. Most of her files and folders are already backed up to an external HHD, but there are a few folders that haven't been backed up as of yet. 

Sorry for the long drawn out explanation, but if anyone can offer any suggestions or advice on how I might be able to figure out and solve the problem causing this, I would really appreciate it.

**+*


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jun 9, 2012)

Have you tried booting into safe mode and see what happens? If necessary disable all start-up items except for the AV, and restart the computer normally.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 9, 2012)

No...haven't tried safe mode yet. How can I access safe mode while windows is booting ? Using Windows XP Pro...thxxx

**+*


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2012)

Keep hitting F8 after the bios screen.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah...I went to google and got the F8...lol....thxxx

It boots up in safe mode and seems to work fine. Now I just need to figure out what's causing windows to freeze up befor it fully loads in normal start up operation.

Any suggestions where I might start ?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 9, 2012)

off the top of my head:-\
Start>Run>msconfig>startup tab and then uncheck some of the applications loading on startup.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 9, 2012)

Uninstall Avast and try to boot normally.  Sound like the update somehow got corrupted.  If that works,  then just reinstall Avast again at that point.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Did a quick scan with malwarebytes and came up clean. Then went to misconfig and startup to delete what looked to be unnecessary programs running in the back round, though it's hard for me to determine what needs to stay or go.
May have deleted to many startup programs...will only restart to the screen saver, no programs are loading..I'll try and go back to safe mode and re-apply some programs I deleted.
Also, would using system restore be an option here ?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes you could do a system restore.
It's highly unlikely it will make things worse.

If the system restore does not work, you can go back into safe mode and start uninstalling anything which loads on start up which includes all hardware drivers if it allows you to.

If that doesn't work, then a windows install/repair may resolve the issue.
Non the less i think it is to do with a driver loading on start up mainly, then some sort of application.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thxxx to everyone above...all your suggestion helped me solve this problem. I believe the culprit was the Avast program update. Once I was able to access that program through safe mode and uninstall it, Windows XP loaded up completely and seems to be running normally again.

I do have a question though about Avast and also  Ad-Aware. I have been using both these programs for sometime and have had very good success, but recently these program websites when sending updates for newer versions (I use their free programs) they seem to be making it harder to apply the free version and trying to move one to installing a paid version without one really knowing and thus ending up with at the least a trial version.
Anyone out there use either of these and experienced similar hassles and do you guys recommend I continue using Avast or Ad-Aware or suggest some other freeware ?

Again I greatly appreciate everyones input to help me resolve this pain in the A** problem...


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 9, 2012)

nah you'll just mess your files up with sys restore ... i used it once on xp and never again.

if you want to fix it right without compromise it going to take time an effort ... but its free 

you need to post full specs first with gpuz and hw monitor .. then paste details of the powersupply ... youll have to look inside the case in the back.

Edit: yeah stufg like this happens if a program is dirty ... thats why i dont use webshit 

glad you fixed it as this rules out a hardware issue ... my point was to erase certain startup programs including avast ... but i never heard avast being dirty so it was not my priority


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jun 9, 2012)

dieselcat18 said:


> Thxxx to everyone above...all your suggestion helped me solve this problem. I believe the culprit was the Avast program update. Once I was able to access that program through safe mode and uninstall it, Windows XP loaded up completely and seems to be running normally again.
> 
> I do have a question though about Avast and also  Ad-Aware. I have been using both these programs for sometime and have had very good success, but recently these program websites when sending updates for newer versions (I use their free programs) they seem to be making it harder to apply the free version and trying to move one to installing a paid version without one really knowing and thus ending up with at the least a trial version.
> Anyone out there use either of these and experienced similar hassles and do you guys recommend I continue using Avast or Ad-Aware or suggest some other freeware ?
> ...




You know, the same thing has occurred to me, too. Avast is making it difficult to obtain their free software. Normally, I don't go to their website to download their AV. It's much easier to download from download.com. As far as Ad-Aware; I haven't used that program in ages. Back in my Windows XP days, I'd use a program that would patch the registry for holes that spyware would use to infect the system.  If I'm not mistaken, its called Spyware Blaster. However, I tend to use the HOST file method for blocking ads and whatnot. A big HOST file on XP tends to slow things down. Glad to hear you remedy your problem.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 9, 2012)

dieselcat18 said:


> recently these program websites when sending updates for newer versions (I use their free programs) they seem to be making it harder to apply the free version and trying to move one to installing a paid version without one really knowing and thus ending up with at the least a trial version.



That made me switch all my pc's and those at work to Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 9, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> nah you'll just mess your files up with sys restore ... i used it once on xp and never again.
> 
> if you want to fix it right without compromise it going to take time an effort ... but its free
> 
> ...



Thxxx for the input Ruski, I too was hoping it wasn't a hardware or virus issue and it looked to be a corrupt install of the Avast software upgrade. I'm also leery of installing programs off the web unless they have very good reviews and high recommendations. 

Again big Thxxx to all ....

**+*


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> That made me switch all my pc's and those at work to Microsoft Security Essentials.



I may do the same.......

**+*


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 10, 2012)

If you want a really good antivirus I can give you a code and link for sophos... I can give yah a discount on it!!!!

I use it and it's been great. no problems with it and it uses low amounts of RAM compared to bloated mcafee or norton or avg!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 10, 2012)

dieselcat18 said:


> I may do the same.......
> 
> **+*



Good to hear you are sorted and found the AV was borked.

I used to use AVG Free.
i noticed things starting to go down hill with the release of AVG 2011 and then the AV became a  resource hog with 2012 and had annoying things set by default, like telling me my we browser is using x amount of memory....so what?

I now use MS security essentials and it has been fine.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 10, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> If you want a really good antivirus I can give you a code and link for sophos... I can give yah a discount on it!!!!
> 
> I use it and it's been great. no problems with it and it uses low amounts of RAM compared to bloated mcafee or norton or avg!



Thxxx for the offer, but just interested in a freeware program....



Widjaja said:


> Good to hear you are sorted and found the AV was borked.
> 
> I used to use AVG Free.
> i noticed things starting to go down hill with the release of AVG 2011 and then the AV became a  resource hog with 2012 and had annoying things set by default, like telling me my we browser is using x amount of memory....so what?
> ...



I too use to run AVG up till a few years ago  till I found it to be troublesome. After the help I got from you guys here to solve the freeze-up problem,  I dumped Avast and installed MS security essentials on both my PC's.

GO HEAT !
**+*


----------

